

Beyond aesthetics – Design tips for startups - ThomPete
http://000fff.org/whats-in-a-product-successful-principles-for-non-designers/

======
mrshoe
It's odd that the author can criticize UCD when they apparently don't know
what it is. Focus groups and "just asking the user" are exactly what UCD
advocates discourage.

The "contextual" part of Contextual Design means real users using real
products in their real context. _That_ is how you extract useful data from
your users and enable yourself to design something centered around them.

~~~
ThomPete
In this context UCD means User Centered Design, just to clear that up.

------
rokhayakebe
_1\. Start simple, stay simple. 4. Don’t do everything that is possible only
what is necessary._

yet

 _6\. A feature is not a product_.

Dichotomy?

~~~
req2
It's the difference between a stapler and a staple remover.

